

Infographic: Just How Big Is Amazon.com? - sonabinu
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2413305,00.asp

======
mrb
What an horrible font they use to write the "that's"... So horrible I cannot
even decipher the "???" word in "that's ??? 51 million Apple iPAD 4s"

oler? der? def.? excl.?

~~~
kens
Why on earth would they point out that the number of active Amazon accounts is
2.6 times Ohio's population more than the number of people who voted in the
2012 election. Is this a satire of infographics?

(By the way, "over" is your mystery word.) And the crazy font is FG Jasmine 2,
according to whatthefont.

------
oniTony
I bet that Target and Walmart have a very different ratio of Engineers to
labor workers, than what Amazon has. Comparing revenue per employee is very
misleading here.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Perhaps a little misleading but it is a standard measure of productivity.

------
fidanov
Pointless. You can ask with the same success "Just how big Walmart is, if it
is only one store?" or "Just how big is Chevron, if it is only one gas
station?"

------
gry
The source: <http://blog.500friends.com/2012/12/17/how-big-is-amazon/>

------
phillipsdesign
It seems bad form of PC Mag not to link to the source, given that the whole
article is based off it.

------
dvirsky
I'm curious, How big is AWS within Amazon's revenue?

~~~
oniTony
They don't yet break out AWS revenue, keeping it in the "Other" category
"Includes non-retail activities, such as AWS in the North America segment,
advertising services, our co-branded credit card agreements, and other seller
sites in both segments."

Q3 financial reports this "Other" category at 1.582 billion over 9 months.
[http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=97664&p=irol...](http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=97664&p=irol-reportsother)

